# Coloratura in Disney's Snow White



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I hadn't noticed how much coloratura Snow White sings in Disney's classic. Nothing like this today.


















_Fixed it for you - Art Rock_


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Those were the days when the movies had Classical music - culture was thought beneficial to the public at large. Also the movies had singers like Deanna Durban and Kathryn Grayson, pipsqueak voices both, typical of the coloratura soprano.


----------

